# Really? Cant even use a plunger



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ugghhh gotta love working 13 days straight and my one day off i get woken up because a h.o. Cant even pick up a plunger. I don't know how you can even call yourself a man! Hey if you wanna pay me that kinda cash to plunge a sink then im available next sunday too lol.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow! I don't even own a plunger.... :laughing:


----------



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

I know i should have run the line but plunged once went right down and its easy like sunday morning lol


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The only time I use a plunger is to push the water out of the bowl if I'm pulling a toilet and I'm feeling too lazy to go get my shop vac.






Paul


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I use it on some shower drains that stay plugged after running a main. No need to charge for a TP stoppage in a shower drain.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

I love it when I clear a toilet stoppage using the customer's plunger..
when customer isn't looking of course.

plunger sitting conveniently right next to the offending toilet most of the time

always run the auger afterwards and paper test flush repeatedly.

is that why customers are always hiding their toilet paper when the plumber visits ?

have to carry a roll of TP in the truck for more than one reason


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Hagfish118 said:


> Ugghhh gotta love working 13 days straight and my one day off i get woken up because a h.o. Cant even pick up a plunger. I don't know how you can even call yourself a man! Hey if you wanna pay me that kinda cash to plunge a sink then im available next sunday too lol.


To the customer: man card REVOKED


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

HOMER said:


> I love it when I clear a toilet stoppage using the customer's plunger..
> when customer isn't looking of course.
> 
> plunger sitting conveniently right next to the offending toilet most of the time
> ...


Dun forget about clearing bathroom and kitchen sinks with them. Also some times because I don't carry drain machines anymore bath tubs drains. Don't always need a machine if it's slow to drain from the moment the water is turned on. We use almost exclusively abs under the sink.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Hagfish118 said:


> Ugghhh gotta love working 13 days straight and my one day off i get woken up because a h.o. Cant even pick up a plunger. I don't know how you can even call yourself a man! Hey if you wanna pay me that kinda cash to plunge a sink then im available next sunday too lol.





Mississippiplum said:


> To the customer: man card REVOKED


 
If you're going to customers houses and CHARGING MONEY to "clear" a drain with a plunger you deserve all the call backs. Plumber card REVOKED.




Paul


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> If you're going to customers houses and CHARGING MONEY to "clear" a drain with a plunger you deserve all the call backs. Plumber card REVOKED.
> 
> Paul


Check and mate... :thumbup:

Good one Paul! :Whistling2:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Who needs a plunger just use this.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12587"/> Who needs a plunger just use this.


Or this...




















:Whistling2:


----------



## solarguy (Aug 16, 2011)

Why would you complain about getting a call for work? I get calls at all hours of all days, Sunday included. Some don't even turn into service calls, just inquieres. It's the nature of the service business. If you don't want to work Sunday, don't answer the phone but to complain about getting work, with so much unemployment out there, doesn't garner much sympathy from me


----------



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

Not looking for sympathy just bsing. You gotta relax man...sounds like you could use a day off lol


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey don't sleep on the plunger I once had a customer with back to back tubs no vent accessible and a cross tee underground. Slab house. Three other companies could not clear the line snake just wouldn't drop down the tee. Last guy told the cust floor would have to be jacked tub removed ect. I plugged off one tub with dollar plugs the over flow on the other and plunged the hell out of it 10 mins I cleared it saved the customer thousands and all due to my faithfull plunger. Lol I dont use it all the time and would always snake first but some times it's still a great tool.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Joseph clegg said:


> Hey don't sleep on the plunger I once had a customer with back to back tubs no vent accessible and a cross tee underground. Slab house. Three other companies could not clear the line snake just wouldn't drop down the tee. Last guy told the cust floor would have to be jacked tub removed ect. I plugged off one tub with dollar plugs the over flow on the other and plunged the hell out of it 10 mins I cleared it saved the customer thousands and all due to my faithfull plunger. Lol I dont use it all the time and would always snake first but some times it's still a great tool.


I cable those... It's not hard..

You just need to know how...

I did 2 back to backs in a row in less than 5 minutes each at a local hotel...
The 3rd one wasn't a back to back but their maintenance guys had ruined their 2 drain machines so I got to do it... :laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

It's all about the show. If a H.O. tried to plunge and watches a plumber plunge to clear, next time the H.O. will try harder.

Plunging can be dangerous and should be left to the professional.


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I cable those... It's not hard..
> 
> You just need to know how...
> 
> ...


I'm not getting into a pissing match here. I've been snaking lines for over a decade. It's not that I dont know how it's just this application left me no choice. Drop head didn't work no physical way to drop down the vent without opening a wall. The back to back tubs were old and tied together with a short pattern brass cross tee not a cross tee wye. I was just making a point that when all else fails sometimes a plunger can be useful. It's a tool and every tool has a use. Not for nothin but when you think of a plumbers tools we all have a plunger.


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

Also the three other companies were not incapable they also cabled with drop heads without all spent about two hours each approx. my whole point is not one even considered a plunger and blocking off the tub openings to use simple hydrolic pressure to open the line their answer was to rip the tub out and repipe the connection. Now it's clear and the customer can plan to remodel the bathrooms when finances will allow. Instead of being forced into it all because of bad plumbing done 50 years ago.


----------



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

Whoops my lil ole plunger comment opened up a can of worms. Man the guys in this forum really need to have the longest measuring stick lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Joseph clegg said:


> I'm not getting into a pissing match here. I've been snaking lines for over a decade. It's not that I dont know how it's just this application left me no choice. Drop head didn't work no physical way to drop down the vent without opening a wall. The back to back tubs were old and tied together with a short pattern brass cross tee not a cross tee wye. I was just making a point that when all else fails sometimes a plunger can be useful. It's a tool and every tool has a use. Not for nothin but when you think of a plumbers tools we all have a plunger.


No not looking to do the pissin match either...
But the drophead isn't the way to do it...
Cable bending will find it....


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

Redwood said:


> No not looking to do the pissin match either...
> But the drophead isn't the way to do it...
> Cable bending will find it....


I agree in most cases but even bending the head is still a matter of luck and time to make the drop in 1 1/4 copper.


----------

